# alterando sensor La Crosse



## Lucas Fumagalli (14 Mar 2010 às 14:16)

A confiabilidade dos dados da La Crosse são muito bons. O problema é que, para dados mais precisos tenho que descartar a conexão via cabo e por isso perco muitas rajadas de vento.
Acontece que no modo wireless o sensor de vento da la crosse atualiza a cada 128 segundos. Um absurdo na minha opinião. Na conexão via cabo o intervalo é de apenas 8 segundos.
Eis então que pesquisei na internet uma forma de enganar o sensor da La Crosse.... Fazer ele pensar que está ligado a cabo, mas funcionad wireless.
Encontrei esse tipo de alteração:

http://www.wikihow.com/Modify-a-Lacross ... ss-Updates

Alguém já tentou algo parecido? Será que vale a pena eu tentar modificar o sensor em busca de intervalos de tempo entre 3 e 8 segundos?

Abraços. Lucas


----------

